# Pigs for sale, northeast Arkansas



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Gloucester Old Spot/york cross gilt or sow, selling one for $250, buyers choice.
The gilt is the nice, stout girl pictured, 11 months old, comes into heat like clockwork, ready to breed.
Sow is her full sister, slightly smaller as she surprised me by breeding young. She is still growing. Just weaned her litter off her this week. She has been a great momma, had lots of milk, very careful and attentive to her piglets, I have never seen a sow groom and nuzzle her babies like this one did, she kept them perfectly.


Also for sale are her lovely pasture type pigs. If you want something like an Idaho Pasture Pig but don't care about color/don't want to go to Idaho/don't want to spend that much, these might be for you. I have one boy (will geld) and 3 girls left, $100 each 
Girl

Girl - piglet in center

Boy

Girl


Also for sale, mini potbelly boar. Black with 4 white feet and nose spot. Mother weighs 40 lbs at 21 months old and has blue eyes. This little guy is just SOOOO tiny. He free ranges and has never lacked for food, gets fed grain daily, there is NO "only feed them a little so they stay small" here, he's just a teeny little guy. Born Nov 26, 2015 and weighs about 12 lbs. If you want to breed tiny pigs, here's your boy, $150 He's the teeny fellow to the side


His litter-sister is also available, black with 2 white feet. She is a bit bigger at about 20# and will get to be her mother's size, $100


----------

